# 2015 Cruze Turn Signal Diffuser fell off, how to repair?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ONE2CRUZE said:


> Cleaned some snow off and noticed the turn signal diffuser must have fallen off?? and was actually sitting inside the headlight compartment. Just bought the car used a month ago, never noticed it before. Now wonder if it was assembled wrong at the factory. Might be able to fish out the reflector after removing the headlight bulb?



Car still under 3/36k warranty? Chevy just replaces the assembly for this failure.

Rob


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Common issue, more here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...ling-interior/205754-14-lt-headlamp-assy.html


----------

